# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Sistema 900 litros

## Gil Miguel

Acabei de desmontar o meu sistema, tive que o mudar de sitio e aproveitei para uma "pequena ampliação. Devido ao desleixo durante algum tempo, perdi o controlo sobre uma praga de asterinas e uma praga de majanos.

Aqui fica a descrição actual do novo setup e mais tarde surgirão as fotos.

*Aquário* - 160 cm(c) x 90 cm (l) x 60 cm (a) com coluna seca "externa" lateral, em vidro de 12mm com travamento á francesa

*Sump* - 80 cm(c) x 75cm (l) x 40cm (a)

*Escumador* - ATI Bubblemaster 250

*Circulação* - KIT 3 x Tunze 6000 + multicontrolador

*Retorno* - ATI 4000

*Rocha 
Viva* - 35 kg até  Morta - 60kg a 70kg 

*Areia* - 120 kg

*Iluminação* -  4x80W T5 + 2x250W HQI

*Aquecimento* - 2x300W

----------


## Gil Miguel

O aquario ja está colado(só falta retirar o excesso de silicone da colagem das traves francesas), as tubagens e a estrutura deve chegar hoje e vou tambem colocar o fundo em cor azul escuro ou preto. Vamos ver como as coisas correm  :Smile: 

Para já ficam as fotos do "monstrinho", os 90 cm de largura excederam as minhas expectativas  :Smile:   :Smile:  em relação á dimensão geral do aquário.



a coluna seca externa com 2 furos de 42mm (1 de escoamento e outro de segurança) e um de 25 (retorno). A ideia foi do Eduardo da redfish e é mais um melhoramento estético, evita os furos na estrutura e vidro do fundo do aquário e permite que a mesma e respectivas tubagens fiquem "invisiveis" na montagem final



Em relação ao travamento, as traves francesas são em vidro de 19mm, já que o aquário é em vidro de 12mm.
Depois com o teste ao aquário, verificar-se-á a necessidade ou não de um uma trave central em vidro de 10mm

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

'Kaganda Bicho!!!'
Um indivíduo só consegue fazer uma coisa dessas quando está de férias... suponho que seja esse o caso...

Essa profundidade (90cm) é brutal!
A ideia da caixa externa, acho excelente.

Tenho um reparo.
Com esse comprimento (160cm) eu fazia 2 paredes laterais à semelhança do Carlos Mota de forma a esconder as bombas.

Relativamente à circulação, colocaria uma WaveBox da Tunze.

Boa sorte e abraço!
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Por acaso não estou de férias... muito pelo contrário...

Quanto ao layout, tenho 2 ou 3 ideias para experimentar, mas só mesmo na hora vou ver o que vou fazer na prática. Ainda me falta adquirir alguma rocha e só nessa altura penso fazer o layout definitivo.
De qualquer forma estou muito pouco inclinado para as paredes laterais  :Smile: 
O importante é conseguir criar um setup amplo com zonas de forte corrente e zonas de corrente moderada.

Em relação á wavebox, foi uma hipótese. Mas é necessário e muito aconselhável têr um aquario extra reforçado, que não é o caso do meu.
Acho que o kit que adquiri vai fazer um bom trabalho.

----------


## Christian Gnad

Excelentes dimensões!
Gostei da Ideia da Coluna exterior e sugiro, pois nesta fase com algum trabalho ainda vais a tempo, aproveitares o restante lado do aquário, ao lado da coluna para fazeres um refúgio...estéticamente ainda ficava melhor pois deixavas de ter essa espécie de acrescento e ficavas com um refúgio "integrado".
Com este teu esquema também me estão a nascer umas ideias para tentar fazer um refúgio no meu...
Vai pondo fotos da evolução.

Abraço

----------


## PedroPedroso

Mestre

muitos parabéns pelo "Mostro" :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

está a ficar com bom aspecto e era essa a minha ideia para coluna seca, mas com um de 1.20m :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

por certo com o teu empenho e experiência vai ficar uma bomba.

vais fazer o retorno num tubo ao longo da parede traseira do aqua? ficava bem com uns locline ao longo do tubo!



abraços

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Ficamos á espera de mais, BOA SORTE. Que reforços melhorados devemos ter em caso de optar-mos por uma wavebox? Estou a pensar numa e despachar todas as bombas inesteticas e aproveitar para reduzir os consumos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

Com essa litragem toda, como estás a pensar executar as TPA's?
Já pensaste na logística?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas a todos!

Christian:
Se tiveres hipóteses podes fazer um refugio lateral sem qualquer problema.
O esquema é exactamente o mesmo e deve ficar bastante engraçado.  :Smile: 
Ou então fazes o aquario com mais uns cms de comprimento e fazes uma divisória só para o refugio. Esta ultima hipótese seria a escolhida.

Pedro Pedroso:
É uma das hipóteses, a outra será colocar um SWCD e fazer apenas 2 saidas.
Neste caso estou mais inclinado para o scwd e apenas 2 saidas de agua.Mas ainda não está decidido de vez :Smile: 

João Carlos:
A wavebox provoca uma deslocação de água muito grande e as consequentes tensões na estrutura do aquário e no próprio aquário.
A colocação de uma wavebox implica um travamento reforçado e uma espessura de vidro a utilizar um pouco superior ao normalmente aconselhado.

Pedro Ferrer:
Quanto á logistica continuará a ser feita como no aquário anterior.. mas será sempre a mais simples possivel, continuando a apostar no uso de agua natural,alternada com agua salinada (mais nesta altura do ano), 1 vez por mes.
O transporte de agua será tambem feito como sempre, á mão ate´ao 2º andar e no caso de usar agua salinada, preparo-A num deposito de 120 liros que tenho por aqui.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Gil.
A coisa promete......os 90 de profundidade vão te dar a possibilidade de layout espectacular.
Acho que não vais nessecitar de fazer nenhum travamento central. Tens 60 de altura, o que não é nada de especial. Por isso deve ficar direito que nem um fuso. O do João tinha 170x70 de altura com travamentos á francesa, vidro de 12, e estava direito. Poderás se quiseres e ainda vais a tempo de fazeres uns travamentos no fundo, para ficares mais descansado.
E de seguida o que a malta quer é bicharada lá dentro a crescer.
Força nisso e boa sorte.
Um abraço.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui! 
Espero bem que tenhas razão   :Smile:  ainda mais com a utilização de traves francesas de espessura superior, gostaria de dispensar a utilização da trave central, quando o encher é que se vai ver  :Smile: 

Aqui vão mais uns desenvolvimentos, foram precisas 4 pessoas para o colocar na estrutura:
*estado actual do aquário*


*Coluna seca:*


Vista do que se verá da coluna seca:


E um obrigado pela ajuda na colocação do aquário (Rui) e pelo trabalho do Vasco (que fez quase tudo!)


Amanha vou testar a coluna seca e passa muros e durante a semana terminar as canalizações e a sump.

Cps
Gil

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Gil.



Reparo que a estrutura que suporta o aquário tem pés. Não seria melhor não os ter para distribuir o peso desse "monstro" sobre a laje e não em pontos precisos que acabam por sofrer uma maior tensão?!

----------


## joao manuel castelo

> Boas, Gil.
> 
> 
> Reparo que a estrutura que suporta o aquário tem pés. Não seria melhor não os ter para distribuir o peso desse "monstro" sobre a laje e não em pontos precisos que acabam por sofrer uma maior tensão?!


E se fosse eu para alem disso também punha um travamento na diagonal como podes ver no meu sistema que tem medidas muito parecidas com o teu  :Wink: 
1800x800x700

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas!

José:
Os pés permitem, com o devido acerto, eliminar algum desnível a nivel do chão da sala e uma manutenção mais fácil da mesma.
Eu confiei a construção da estrutura a uma pessoa com muita experiência em estruturas para aquário, que me garantiu que a distribuição do peso pelos 9 pés não terá qualquer problema.

João Manuel:
De facto a ideia é boa mas já não vou a tempo, de qualquer forma penso que o diametro dos tubos e o facto de ser em ferro, não me trará qualquer problema.

Entretanto o meu amigo Vasco terminou ontem as tubagens e a sump foi colada.
Hoje colocarei a mesma no sitio e vou começar a lavar a areia antiga, vamos ver se é recuperável.

Cps
Gil

Cps
Gil

----------


## joao manuel castelo

> Boas!
> 
> 
> João Manuel:
> De facto a ideia é boa mas já não vou a tempo, de qualquer forma penso que o diametro dos tubos e o facto de ser em ferro, não me trará qualquer problema.
> 
> 
> Gil



Se reparares nao vez nenhuma estrutura em ferro, nas mais variadas aplicações, sem travamentos diagonais pois estas travam as forças horizontais que neste caso são geradas pelo constante movimento de 
900l de agua a balançar de um lado para o outro...

Mas de qualquer das formas parabéns pelo projecto e boa sorte  :Wink: 

Vou estar atento a desenvolvimentos pois o meu projecto so esta um bocado atrasado em relação ao teu  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Que tipo de ferro e qual a espessuras dos tubos, utilizados nas vossas estruturas?

Os tubos da estrutura do Gil parecem mais finos que os do josé Castelo!

Está a ficar muito bom!

Bom trabalho, se necessitares de ajuda é só dizeres!

----------


## joao manuel castelo

> Que tipo de ferro e qual a espessuras dos tubos, utilizados nas vossas estruturas?
> 
> Os tubos da estrutura do Gil parecem mais finos que os do josé Castelo!
> 
> Está a ficar muito bom!
> 
> Bom trabalho, se necessitares de ajuda é só dizeres!


Boas Pedro  :Wink: 

Na minha estrutura uso tubo 50x30 na do Gil deve ser 30x30

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Aqui vai mais uma actualização.

1º layout (fiz e não gostei)



Acabei por o refazer completamente (até as 3h da manha!)



A água ficou muito turva, mas logo tiro mais umas fotos.

Falta ainda colocar as bombas no sitio definitivo.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

Gosto muito do 2º layout! Tem muito potencial!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tenho de dar ai um salto para ver isso ao vivo!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas companheiro Gil, a princípio eu gostei da segunda montagem assim como o Pedro.

Usarás somente esta quantidade de rochas?

Que sistema de iluminação usarás nesta poça?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Pedro
O layout inicial foi desmontado e tive quase 3 horas a tentar um novo, quando já estava para desistir saiu este.

Rinaldo
O aquário tem muita rocha, o facto de ser bastante largo disfarça um pouco esse facto.
Logo coloco uma foto lateral.

Quanto á iluminação, tenho 2 calhas da ATI com 4x80W.
Alem destas 8 lampadas T5, ou coloco 2 focos HQI 150W, ou outra calha t5 com 4x80W ou uma calha de leds, ainda não decidi.

Cumprimentos

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Gil.

O segundo _layout,_ definitivamente, está melhor conseguido que o primeiro. E as fotos não nos dão as perspectiva total do mesmo!

----------


## Christian Gnad

Só vendo novas fotos com a água limpa, mas acho que o primeiro layout além de bem conseguido tinha mais potencial de disposição dos corais. Aquele canyon do lado direito ligava com o túnel no maciço central?

Abraço

----------


## joaomoura

Ganda Gil,

A continuar assim o teu proximo projecto será um tanque onde te possas banhar com os peixinhos e corais.

Boa sorte! :Xmassmile:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Gil, gosto muito das dimensoes e  o "aquascape" !  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E mais fotos do monstrinho?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Isso promete :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  
 :tutasla:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Deve ser um peso enorme esse aquario  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
 :tutasla:  Gil Miguel  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Parabéns

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

Então, como vai esse aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Sim Gil, essas fotos!? Agora já tens a camara nova já nao tens a desculpa de não a teres:P 
Vá, vê se arranjas um tempinho para colocares umas fotos novas!!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Que tal esse aquario Gil?
Ja tens fotos?

----------


## Nuno Justino

Vamos lá Gil, a malta quer fotos! Isto está a ficar um monstro como deve de ser. Parabéns

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

O aquario está a ir mesmo muito devagarinho para não fazer grande rombo..
Falta mudar a sump para uma de maior volume, fazer a cobertura (móvel), fixar iluminação

Algumas fotos:





Corais e outros:













Alguns peixes:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Gil
 :Palmas:  Gosto muito do layout

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tive a hipótese de observar o aquário do Gil.
Tem muito potencial para crescer e o layout é espectacular para os peixes, que entram e saem das cavernas.

O que mais me impressionou nem foi o aquário... mas sim a simplicidade do sistema e a forma simplista como o Gil olha para o mesmo.
Sinónimo de maturidade.

A seguir com atenção.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

Estou a projectar o meu nano e estive a observar as fotos da caixa externa (coluna seca).

O acrilico azul e respectivo pente, colaste por dentro do aquário? Certo?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

sim pedro 

foi colocado por dentro do aqua.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Bom dia (...)O que mais me impressionou nem foi o aquário... mas sim a simplicidade do sistema e a forma simplista como o Gil olha para o mesmo.
> Sinónimo de maturidade.
> 
> A seguir com atenção.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas, Pedro.

Com três anos de hobby há muito que cheguei a essa conclusão.

----------

